
Gates reveals where 'Milan' is headed - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Gates+reveals+where+Milan+is+headed/2008-1041_3-6187823.html?tag=nefd.pop
======
lkozma
Sometimes I really think Gates starts to miss the point. These screens and
projections everywhere used to be the next big thing since the sixties, they
remind me of those "the house of tomorrow" cartoons.

I saw an interview with him on tv, where he was asked about important
technologies to expect in the future. He started talking about advertising and
content, how in the future they will be targeted to every individual, instead
of broadcasting the same thing on tv. He was describing something that google
and everyone else has been doing for the last 5-6 years.

